# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  صور جداول لختم القرآن الكريم في رمضان كل......

## ندى المطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بمناسبة شهر القرآن شهر رمضان اقول لكم كل عام وانتم بخير واعاده الله علينا اعوام عديده وسنين مديده ونحن وجميع المسلمين بخير وصحه وعافيه ......


طبعا ختم القرآن حسب الاجزاء سهل جدا وبامكانك مع التعود على قراءة القرآن كثيرا ختم الجزء في نصف ساعه
يكون افضل بكثير من قضائها فيما ليس له فائده بالدنيا والآخره.....
جدول لختم القرآن كل ثلاث ايام بقراءة 10 اجزاء يوميا....



جدول ختم القرآن في 5 ايام



جدول ختم القران في 10 ايام




وطبعا اذا قرات 5 اجزاء تختم في 6 ايام......
واذا قرات جزاين من القرآن الكريم تختم في 15 يوم....



لامانه منقووووووووول لأفائده


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## أم_سعيد

جزاك الله الف خير على طول بطبعهم

----------


## the quean

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

مشكورة فديتج

----------


## همس النسيم

بارك الله فيج 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## keep_rak

مشكورة فديتج 
تسلمين والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 

أبا أطبعه واعلقه فالبيت بس خل تعتدل هالطابعة اللي عندي

----------


## أم خالد 75

يزاج الله خير الغالية..

----------


## بياله

يزاج الله خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يالغلا ..
تسلم يمناج على الطرح الغاوي ..
ولاهنتي ..

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

بارك الله فيج
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم القمر

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بنت الـ ح ــي

بارك الله فيك وجزاج الله خير

----------


## مسوقه من جده

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## صادقة احساس

يزاج الله خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## غــلاوي

رووعه

مشكوره الغاليه بارك الله فيج

----------


## شمعة حياتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## cherry1

يزاج الله خير و يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## المدامع

> بارك الله فيج 
> في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## x REEM x

*مشكورة حبوبة ،،،، 
في ميزان حسناتج بإذن الله ،،،،

الله يبلغنا رمضااان ،،،، اللهم آمين*

----------


## شموخ الإمارات

يزاج الله خير

في ميزان حسناتج إن شالله

----------


## ( درر )

يزاج الله خير تم الحفظ

----------


## بنت حياة

بارك الله فيج

----------


## غايتي رضا ربي

جزاك لله خيرا

----------


## صمتي عذاب

الله يكتب لنا اللي فية الخير

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

بارك الله فيج يالغالية

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## أم شدا

شكر كتير اختي والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## basko0ota

مشكووره الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## راعية اللكزس

سيفته عندي ...مشكورة بارك الله فيج ...

----------


## Miss Fendi

مشكوووره على النقل
ويزاج الله ألف خييير

----------


## أم يوسف 85

جزاج الله خير
في ميزان حسناتج

تم النشر

----------


## شوق الأمارات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير .. والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Wolves_grl

يزاج الله الف خيير حبووبه ^_^

----------


## بنت الاجواد

بارك الله فيج 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شموع.77

تسلمين اختي ع الموضوع

----------


## بيشووو

يزاج الله خير خيتو وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## @الوله@

تسلمين الغاليه 
وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## Om 7aMda

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ...

وايدين بيستفيدون منه ... وخاصه اللي ناوية تختم اكثر عن 3 مرات 

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## الشريفة4

بارك الله فيج...واثابج الجنة
اختج في الله
بنت بني هاشم

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خييييييييييييييييير عالنقل الطيب

----------


## راعية اللكزس

بارك الله فيج اختي على هالنفع ..

----------

